# Raster maps on vector Garmin units - "MOAGU"



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Anyone played around with "MOAGU" ? (The so-called "Mother Of All GPS Utilities")

https://moagu.com/

Screenshot

<img src=https://moagu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/h.png>

Basically this piece of software lets you georeference any image and upload it to a Garmin GPS -- including those thought not to support raster maps.

I've tried a few maps on the VistaCX and 60CS and though it works, it is quite slow to initially draw the map. As in, it takes 2+ minutes to draw the map. If you ride too fast it'll cause a slow redraw, but at most MTB speeds it can keep up with fast redraws.

Just thought I'd throw it out there for anyone that hasn't heard of it. I'm also curious to hear if anyone else has tried it. Maybe the VistaHCX can redraw a little faster? I'd be curious to hear how well it works on the Edge 705. So far the author hasn't been able to get it to work on the Colorado, but it seems like people are trying.

Here's a pretty good review of it:

https://gpstracklog.typepad.com/gps_tracklog/2008/04/moagu-brings-us.html


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Now this is interesting. I've never seen this one before, but it's definitely got my attention. This just might be the incentive I've needed to get the 2GB chip for my 76CSx.


----------



## bebrianbike (Feb 5, 2008)

Umm... hasn't DeLorme been offering this for a while now? Without 2+ minute redraws? I don't see why this is a big deal, unless you're a Garmin Fanboy... (says the DeLorme Fanboy).
-B


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

bebrianbike said:


> Umm... hasn't DeLorme been offering this for a while now? Without 2+ minute redraws? I don't see why this is a big deal, unless you're a Garmin Fanboy... (says the DeLorme Fanboy).
> -B


Sure, the PN-20 does this, but there are still tradeoffs (like the cost of downloading new maps, handlebar mounting, etc). No question the PN-20 can display raster maps better given that it's designed for it.

But more importantly, quite a few people already own units that this little utility supports. So they might be able to get this functionality without shelling out for a new unit.

I'm still curious to hear other people's experiences with it...


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Krein - not sure what you mean by the tradeoffs you listed... 
You can take any publicly available [free] raster maps and register them in the Delorme XMAP software, and transfer them to the PN-20. Delorme TOPO data and software comes free with the device. True you have to pay for imagery but you do get some free with the purchase, and can the Garmin series even handle imagery? 
I have the RAM handlebar mount on both my mountain and road bike, it's bomb proof...
Yours truly,
Another Delorme fanboy


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

fishbum said:


> Krein - not sure what you mean by the tradeoffs you listed...


Just that there are always tradeoffs between any two GPS units. E.G. for some people a Garmin 60CSX is too bulky and doesn't mount well to handlebars, so they want something smaller (like the Edge).


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I successfully loaded a map from the seamless server into my vista hcx with the MOAGU software. Had to zoom way out to bring out a recognizable image. Images took a little time to load, but real workable. I will give it a reality check this afternoon on a trail project.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

So are the Delorme fanboys suggesting that Garmin users (especially those who purchased their receivers before the Delorme was available or proven) dump their garmin, buy a delorme, and shell out yet more money for xmap when we could use what we already have with MOAGU to get at least some degree of raster image functionality on our receivers?

I'm not going to knock the Delorme receivers, but I bought my Garmin before the delormes were widely available and any reviews were out. I have what I have. I happen to like it, so I'm not going to get rid of it. Adding a little functionality will be nice. It'll be a little while before I can try it out, though.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just dropping my 2 cent opinion in case others want to purchase a new GPS, not suggesting anyone dump their current GPS and buy a new one, unless you are shopping!


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

just tried the moagu demo. I'm sure it's easier than doing the manual method, but it's not exactly super easy, either. Meh.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

bsieb said:


> I successfully loaded a map from the seamless server into my vista hcx with the MOAGU software. Had to zoom way out to bring out a recognizable image. Images took a little time to load, but real workable. I will give it a reality check this afternoon on a trail project.


I'm getting more sold on Moagu. Most of the work I'm doing is usgs topo based, so it's perfect. The draw times are affected by many things, but so far have been workable, something like 10 sec.

I processed and loaded a large map from the seamless server, took several hours (386 tiles) to process the conversions, then loaded it up to the Vista HCx with no problem. The map image is very clear and shows good detail.

It took me several days of working with the associated software to get familiar with it. I used the MapSetToolkit to process the files for use with MapSource, which I use to up load the files to the microSD card. It's a little involved, but works well.

All in all, it's a great solution for me at this time.


----------

